# Farben eines jpeg ändern?



## -razzle- (22. Oktober 2004)

hi nur ne kurze warnung ich hab sehr sehr wenig ahnung evtl könnte man es auch keine nennen   

ich möchte nur folgendes haben:

kurzer hntergund der geschichte, ich will mein motorrad lackieren lassen kann mir aber sehr schlecht vorstellen wie die farbe auf dem kompletten bike wirkt.


könnte ich jetzt eine jpeg von meinem motorrad nehmen und dann einen farbfilter einsetzen damit dann quasi die fläche die jetzt in meinem fall gelb lackiert ist automatisch in eine ausgewählte farbe geändert wird?


wenn es geht bitte eine iditotensichere anleitung hab keine 2 linken hände und blöd bin ich auch nich aber bitte so das es ein anfänger hinbekommt   

thx
-razzle-


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Eine einfache Möglichkeit:

1.) Bild-Ebene duplizieren
2.) Auf der Kopiebene mit Strg-U das Bild einfärben (Haken bei Färben setzen)
3.) Weiterhin auf der Ebene das "Drumrum" des Objekts, also welches nicht mit
eingefärbt werden soll, mit dem Radiergummi entfernen.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, immer her damit.

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft an die Netiquette, vor allem Punkt 12 denken. Danke.


----------



## McAce (22. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal hier ist zwar ein Auto aber die arbeitschritte sind indentisch.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164721.html


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Oktober 2004)

McAce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau mal hier ist zwar ein Auto aber die arbeitschritte sind indentisch.
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164721.html



[OFFTOPIC] Wußt ichs doch, dass mir das irgendwie bekannt vorkam  [/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## kuhlmaehn (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
Als erstes musst du erstmal festlegen welcher Bereich gefärbt werden soll. Dazu hab ich jetzt erstmal alles markiert was gefärbt werden soll und das dann kopiert und auf eine neue Ebene über das Motorad gelegt (s. Bild). Wenn du es genauer haben willst kannst du den zu färbenden Bereich auch z.B. mit Auswahl -> Farbbereich auswählen   auswählen.
Die neue, zu färbende Ebene kannst du nun mit Bild -> Anpassen -> Farbton / Sättigung  und dann bei färben, färben.
Also wie gesagt, wenn es dann blöd aussieht musst du den zu färbenden Bereich genauer auswählen, damit nicht auch die Amaturen oder so gefärbt werden.

Ich hoffe das war verständlich genug. Wenn nich frag halt nochmal 

kuhlmaehn

[Edit] Ohhh.. zu langsam  [/Edit]
[2. Edit] Ohhh.. und mit Farbe ersetzen geht es sogar noch schneller, aber geringfügig unsauberer  [/2. Edit]


----------

